

Ask YC: Who is using django and what has your experience been so far? - babul

Ask YC: Who is using django and what has your experience been so far?<p>What are the main problems you have faced? solutions? Alternate paths you could have taken?<p>Just wanting to know more about some other real-world uses while I hack away with it.
======
Harkins
I use Django at the Washington Post to develop interactive databases and
respond to breaking news. Most of the codebase was written by Adrian Holovaty,
a creator of Django, and it's by far the best codebase I've ever inherited.

The admin interface is truly great and allows the non-technical folks to
easily work with data, and it's nice that it's consistent across projects. The
templating was easy to train graphic designers on. I'm very happy with Django
overall.

I was pretty concerned for a while about the health of Django. It's been over
a year since the last feature release, but in the last month development has
woken back up. Branches are getting merged to trunk, there's finally a plan
for 1.0, and there are regular commits to the repository. I'm pleasantly
surprised.

I wrote a blog post when I started that links to a few of the largest apps:
<http://push.cx/2007/washingtonpostcom>

~~~
babul
I am just getting into it and am trying a few things with it on the google app
engine.

I am also trying to collect real-world apps and code to see how others are
build and hence learn by thier example.

------
babul
I know many high profile site e.g. Pownce are using it without major issues
but want to know about the experiences of others here. Thanks.

